# Remote control changes channels on both receivers



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

What do you do when you have 2 of the exact same piece of equipment in the same home theater control closet and you want to use a remote control to change channels or perform any other function, but when you do that, it changes the channels or performs that function on both pieces of equipment because the equipment is the same. i.e. directv receivers (remote changes channels on both receivers)?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the Remotes forum.

Hello Brad and welcome to the Shack!

You can change the remote code on your receiver and remote. I'm can't remember exactly how it's done, but their should be instructions in your receiver manual.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

What are the 2 pieces of equipment in question?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Are you using IR distribution in the closet, or just point and shoot?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

To do what you want, either the individual pieces need to be addressable - or - the IR distribution needs to be addressable and individual repeater/emitters used for each piece. 

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I have (2) Directv HR20's and when you try to change the channel on one of the receivers, both change. I am actually building a house and am going to have an audio/video closet in basement at the bottom of the steps. I am just now to the point of running wires. If I used an IR extender and aimed the eye into the eye of each receiver, would that work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

All Sat box's that I've used in past have had the ability to set a range of IR freq's used so that you can avoid the issue that you are seeing. There should be a setting somewhere on the remote to set it to AV1, AV2 etc so set one to AV2 and then in the setup menu navigate to the Remote menu option and change the IR setting from AV1 to AV2 so that it matches the setting you did on the remote. Your owners manual should have a section on changing the remote codes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you very much. 

I have a question about another subject within my system. I am going to build a HTPC for my audio/video closet. I am going to have video switching capabilities to be able to access any video or audio from my closet anywhere on any TV in the house. Do you know of a good wireless keyboard/mouse that I could get that would span the range of a 2 story house down to the basement. I would say that the signal would never have to travel more than 100 feet.


----------

